# warmblood mare x clydesdale. what would i get?



## monsterwillow (22 May 2013)

hi. i am thinking about putting my 16.1hh tb x warmblood mare in foal to a clydesdale for next year.

has anyone got anything like this? just wondering what kind of type i would get? maybe a heavy weight hunter type? xx


----------



## s4sugar (22 May 2013)

You could hope for a heavy weight hunter but could get a big top on thin legs, a thin horse with dinner plate feet or any combination.


----------



## hayinamanger (22 May 2013)

This is a WB x Shire at 3 months, taken last July.  Don't yet have any recent pictures but he is now around 15.2


----------



## Alexart (22 May 2013)

Depends on the mares confo. and what the stallion throws usually, but as s4sugar said it could be a random combination that may not be pretty at all!!  Is your mare proven?, what are her foals like and what does she tend to throw, and likewise with the stallion as will give you a vague idea of what you could get, plus don't forget clydies tend to have cow hocks and slightly weaker backends that tend towards goose rumps, also a more upright shoulder for pulling so may not be what you are wanting at all, a shire/friesian/percheron cross may get you something a little better but again depends entirely on what you are aiming at!  
If you're after a heavy weight hunter then an irish draft/baroque friesian/shire/percheron mix might be a better option or a secong generation cross of one of the above - depends also on how much you're willing to gamble!!


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 May 2013)

s4sugar said:



			You could hope for a heavy weight hunter but could get a big top on thin legs, a thin horse with dinner plate feet or any combination.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - she could get all the 'wrong' traits in the one horse - or she might just end up with a dead mare!  Sorry - but that's a real risk unless the mare has aready had a few (big) foals!  I can't actually think why anyone in their right mind WOULD want to do it - when you mix extreme types - the chances of getting something decent aren't high.  And even when done sensibly, i.e. TB stallion over Clydesdale or Shire mare, the results aren't always what you want!


----------



## monsterwillow (22 May 2013)

JanetGeorge said:



			Yep - she could get all the 'wrong' traits in the one horse - or she might just end up with a dead mare!  Sorry - but that's a real risk unless the mare has aready had a few (big) foals!  I can't actually think why anyone in their right mind WOULD want to do it - when you mix extreme types - the chances of getting something decent aren't high.  And even when done sensibly, i.e. TB stallion over Clydesdale or Shire mare, the results aren't always what you want!
		
Click to expand...

her 2nd foal is due in a couple of weeks! shes in foal to a 17.1 warmblood. im sure there are plenty people who have mixed these types before its hardly unheard of?


----------



## alainax (22 May 2013)

monsterwillow said:



			warmblood mare x clydesdale. what would i get?
		
Click to expand...

Warmdale!


----------



## monsterwillow (22 May 2013)

Alexart said:



			Depends on the mares confo. and what the stallion throws usually, but as s4sugar said it could be a random combination that may not be pretty at all!!  Is your mare proven?, what are her foals like and what does she tend to throw, and likewise with the stallion as will give you a vague idea of what you could get, plus don't forget clydies tend to have cow hocks and slightly weaker backends that tend towards goose rumps, also a more upright shoulder for pulling so may not be what you are wanting at all, a shire/friesian/percheron cross may get you something a little better but again depends entirely on what you are aiming at!  
If you're after a heavy weight hunter then an irish draft/baroque friesian/shire/percheron mix might be a better option or a secong generation cross of one of the above - depends also on how much you're willing to gamble!!

Click to expand...

thanks! mare is proven. 1st foal to a warmblood is very correct, showy. mares confo is fairly good. though a bit short in the back for my liking. her 2nd foal is due in a couple of weeks.

like i said its just a thought  i cant seem to find any irish drafts around where i am. that was my first choice x


----------



## monsterwillow (22 May 2013)

alainax said:



			Warmdale! 

Click to expand...

 i like this! x


----------



## s4sugar (22 May 2013)

monsterwillow said:



			her 2nd foal is due in a couple of weeks! shes in foal to a 17.1 warmblood. im sure there are plenty people who have mixed these types before its hardly unheard of?
		
Click to expand...

TB type or warmblood x clydie is not unheard of but the light horse is the generally the sire. 

I can't imagine you are far away from an ID or half ID stallion. Where are you (roughly)?

The dinner plate feet were for real - on an otherwise middle weight type.


----------



## Nicnac (22 May 2013)

If you're looking for ID's; one of the repliers to this post is a well-known ID breeder.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 May 2013)

monsterwillow said:



			thanks! mare is proven. 1st foal to a warmblood is very correct, showy. mares confo is fairly good. though a bit short in the back for my liking. her 2nd foal is due in a couple of weeks.

like i said its just a thought  i cant seem to find any irish drafts around where i am. that was my first choice x
		
Click to expand...

There are a few RID's that will chill and ship semen.

Here is the result of a Clyde on a irish draught mare.  Only a baby and not done much work. Nice front, good bone.  back end does not match the front, weak 2nd thigh, coarse pasterns, excellent feet.  Nice enough outlook for a mare, finds working properly hard.  Extremely hairy legs, thickest tail I have ever seen, impressive moustache.  Safe, reasonably comfortable, and the most intelligent brain I have ever experienced in many years of keeping horses.


----------



## monsterwillow (22 May 2013)

s4sugar said:



			TB type or warmblood x clydie is not unheard of but the light horse is the generally the sire. 

I can't imagine you are far away from an ID or half ID stallion. Where are you (roughly)?

The dinner plate feet were for real - on an otherwise middle weight type.
		
Click to expand...

yes i was a bit worried about ending up with tb legs and clydesdale body and giant head but was just wondering really.

im in north east scotland. theres plenty of stallions but most are ai. cant seem to find much that cover naturally x


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 May 2013)

Nicnac said:



			If you're looking for ID's; one of the repliers to this post is a well-known ID breeder.   

Click to expand...

  But I don't ship semen!

I WOULD recommend Avanti Amorous Archie. He's stunning in both conformation and temperament - and he MOVES.  His owner is fantasically helpful and semen arrives, on time, in top class condition!  (And I've used him a LOT over the past 5 years so I can just about guarantee you get 100% top class service!)


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 May 2013)

JanetGeorge said:



  But I don't ship semen!

I WOULD recommend Avanti Amorous Archie. He's stunning in both conformation and temperament - and he MOVES.  His owner is fantasically helpful and semen arrives, on time, in top class condition!  (And I've used him a LOT over the past 5 years so I can just about guarantee you get 100% top class service!)
		
Click to expand...

Seconded and my foal is rather special too.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (22 May 2013)

I would only consider it if the mare was the heavy and the stally the lighter weight. 

Eg saw a fantastic yearling Suffolk x TB, but the mare was the suffolk.


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 May 2013)

monsterwillow said:



			im in north east scotland. theres plenty of stallions but most are ai. cant seem to find much that cover naturally x
		
Click to expand...

And you want a Clydie to cover your mare!!  I feel guilty enough when I see a 16.2 TB mare sagging under my RID stallion's weight (and we WON'T talk about the size of the stallion's equipment and the risks with a mare who is 'more refined'!)


----------



## Casey76 (22 May 2013)

I know of a comtois/Arab cross and although she has improved with age, as a 5/6yo she looked ridiculous... A huge heavy comtois body on Arab fine legs, and an Arab head. 

Consequently I would always put like with like with regard to body size :/


----------



## monsterwillow (23 May 2013)

thanks guys! totally changed my mind! looking at broadstone westcountry now  x


----------



## s4sugar (23 May 2013)

monsterwillow said:



			thanks guys! totally changed my mind! looking at broadstone westcountry now  x
		
Click to expand...

Hasn't he left Scotland?

There are some RID stallions in Scotland according to the IDHS pages.


----------



## monsterwillow (23 May 2013)

Was just thinking about a Clydesdale! Just wondered if anyone had done it and what they got. No not breeding to sell


----------



## alfiesmum (24 May 2013)

monsterwillow said:



			Was just thinking about a Clydesdale! Just wondered if anyone had done it and what they got. No not breeding to sell
		
Click to expand...

try scotland AI services, i am pretty sure they have clydesdales on their books x


----------



## JLav (23 June 2013)

monsterwillow said:



			hi. i am thinking about putting my 16.1hh tb x warmblood mare in foal to a clydesdale for next year.

has anyone got anything like this? just wondering what kind of type i would get? maybe a heavy weight hunter type? xx
		
Click to expand...

This is the Clydesdale x WB/TB foal I have just bought. He is by a Clydie stallion out of a 16.1 WB/TB mare. I was looking for a part Clydie as a dressage prospect after the success of the one I currently train and ride and am really impressed with him!


----------



## tikino (23 June 2013)

this is a warmblood x clydesdale and i couldnt have a better horse


----------

